# HCG love



## Thatgoodfellow (Jul 25, 2019)

So I threw myself into a pit of self destruction from drinking during this last cycle and I ended up seeking help and was in treatment for 21 days. I took my last shot the morning before I checked myself in. The decisions I made when I left to live in a sober environment kept me from being able to take my PCT I had but I can say without a doubt that the HCG I ran through out the cycle has played a huge part in helping me recover even without clomid or nolva (not that I would recommend only hcg obviously). So basically I’m just trying to say that I will never run a cycle without HCG from now on.


----------



## Jin (Jul 26, 2019)

Lots of folks in recovery here. Lots more with struggles in the past.  

Proud of you for getting help.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 26, 2019)

x2 - good on ye for addressing that stuff directly by getting help. Takes a strong man to ask for help.


----------



## IHI (Jul 26, 2019)

Its one thing to have a strong body, its next level strong to know you need help to fix a destructive aspect in your life. Big props to ya for taking steps to get yourself cleaned up, and god help you stick with it!!

i have 3 buddies that turned to iron therapy to fill in the void that alcohol left them with, so may need to find another angle to make reoccurrence impossible for your health/longevity sake


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Jul 26, 2019)

Thank you guys i appreciate  the support


----------



## Johnny (Sep 14, 2019)

Big step to seek help, congratulations for trying to fix the issue... I have been curious about running HCG next cycle


----------

